# LLibre Vermell de Montserrat



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

To all the fans out there of early music:

Is anyone familiar with the Llibre Vermell (Red Book) music from the monestary of Monserrat outside of Barcelona?

I first heard this music late one night on a classical stationin Denver about 10 years ago. I'm not sure which number they played, but I remember being entranced by it. It was haunting and barbaric; made quite an impression on me in the still of the wee hours. I took note of what the piece was and decided to buy a recording.

Today have of two recordings of the Llibre Vermell:

_The Black Madonna_ on Naxos and _Llibre Vermell de Montserrat_ by (the excellent) Theatrum Instrumentorum.

This is Catholic pilgrim music with wild, Moorish influences. The bulk of the music is not stoic, restrained song of praise but raucous dance music with catchy melodies and foot-stamping rhythms. The quiter bits are often haunting and other-worldly.

I'd love to hear back from anyone who may also be familiar with this amazing collection of early music.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm not familiar with this work, but thanks for introducing it. As a big fan of choral and vocal music with a growing collection of medieval music I'm more than intrigued.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Tapkaara said:


> To all the fans out there of early music:
> 
> Is anyone familiar with the Llibre Vermell (Red Book) music from the monestary of Monserrat outside of Barcelona?
> 
> ...


It really is a great collection of medieval song from Spain. The Moorish influence is very strong; if one didn't know any better, it would be easy to think that it is modern day music from the Arab world...but they are singing in Latin and Catalan!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes... I have a few other Spanish medieval works that are quite Islamic in their sound. One in particular, _Sibila Galaica_ dates from the 12th century... at which time the Islamic rulers were still in control of much of Spain.


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Thank you*

Tapkaara

Thanks for bringing that up in this thread. I love medieval music and really enjoy the Latin. Brings back memories when I was in the Monastery at Saint Meinrad.


----------

